# Illustrator CS Missing Fonts



## Hailmary (Dec 2, 2005)

I am having a problem with missing fonts in a pdf file I tried to open and edit with Illustrator. It says I am missing the following fonts:

HelveticaNeue-CondensedBold
LassigueDMato
MrsEavesItalic
MrsEavesRoman
MrsEavesSmallCaps

Does anyone know where I can get these fonts? I have seen several websites that sell them for a good amount of money. Is there any websites that offer free fonts? If anyone has these fonts can they please send them to me perhaps? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Also, I know this is a stupid question, but how do you insert a picture from file in illustrator? If not Illustrator if you could tell me another program that I could insert pictures from files on a pdf. Thanks alot for the help.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

I don't know about LassigueDMato, but the only legal fix for the other four is to buy the font. They're not a part of the standard faces included by Adobe. Mrs Eaves is a nice design, I've done a book with that before. Helvetica Neue is one of the nicer versions of Helvetica. Some fonts can just be downloaded from the web, but the ones in question aren't freely licensed. On a random note, if you're going from one computer to another with illustrator files and the second computer doesn't have the font, you can _create outlines_ with the text. You'll no longer be able to edit it like text, but you will be able to view/alter it without a copy of the typeface.

Could you clarify what you're trying to do with the second question so that we can give you an accurate/specific answer?


----------



## Hailmary (Dec 2, 2005)

Could you explain how to "outline text"? I am new at this so I am still learning the ropes. Also, what I am trying to do with the picture is basically I have a picture on my computer that I would like inserted into the .pdf file in a corner of the layout. I was wondering how I can insert this picture. Know what I mean?


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Hailmary said:


> Could you explain how to "outline text"? I am new at this so I am still learning the ropes. Also, what I am trying to do with the picture is basically I have a picture on my computer that I would like inserted into the .pdf file in a corner of the layout. I was wondering how I can insert this picture. Know what I mean?


Select the text box for whatever type you want to outline, go to type, and click _create outlines_. This converts it into vector information... so once this has been done, you can change colors, stretch/shrink/etc, but it can't be treated as type anymore. You'll get the idea once you do it.

If you want to place an image into a pdf, here's two simple ways you can go about it.
1. Open the pdf in Illustrator. Go to file>place and insert the image.
2. Open your pdf in Illustrator. Open the image as a separate file in Illustrator. copy/paste what you want into your original file.

If this isn't clear enough or you could use some more help, just shout:smile:


----------



## grizzly_uk (Jul 28, 2006)

As for the image problem. Extracting images from a PDF if it is protected isn't easy. The easiest solution would be to ensure you are zoomed at 100%, take a screenshot using the 'PrtSc' Printscreen button on your keyboard and then paste the screenshot into illustrator (or photoshop if you have it) and then use the marquee tool to rip out the image.


----------

